# ACSI Card 2013



## 113016

Our ACSI card 2013 with the two books has arrived today  
From Vicarious


----------



## 113016

*First Class*

Just noticed.
I did not order it first class from Vicarious, but it came first class  
Very happy


----------



## aldra

Mines on a direct debit £9 +£2 postage each year

don't know if it works out cheaper but I don't need to remember to order. Will be here for Christmas they inform me

Aldra


----------



## 113016

Yours is cheaper, I paid £12.50
I don't have to remember to order, they send me an email


----------



## Rapide561

*ACSI*

Same as Sandra, ordered direct at about £9 I think it was - every little helps!

Russell


----------



## altom

*Acsi Club Id Membership*

Just opened my ACSI Book package.

Last year ACSI was giving the Club ID Membership Card for free... you just needed to apply! It was "sold" as a substitute for proof of identification. Instead of having to show your Passports when booking in etc you could just show the ID Card. I must admit that having used around 14 ACSI sites in both Italy and France last year only one site accepted the card. They still wanted to see your Passport.

Now this year I notice that ACSI are asking for 2.45 Euros for this privilege! What do MHF Members think of these ID cards? Have you found them useful? Are they worth 2.45 Euros? Thanks alun


----------



## waspes

I found the acsi ID card next to useless as well, none of the sites we stopped at would accept it either.


Peter.


----------



## tonyt

waspes said:


> I found the acsi ID card next to useless as well, none of the sites we stopped at would accept it either. Peter.


Were they sites that the ACSI guide shows as "accepted as an identity card"?


----------



## alphadee

I just photocopied and laminated the photo pages of our passports...all sites so far have been happy with those. Didn't bother with the card.


----------



## altom

alphadee said:


> I just photocopied and laminated the photo pages of our passports...all sites so far have been happy with those. Didn't bother with the card.


That is a great idea. Certainly better than paying 2.45 euros!!!


----------



## Melly

All the sites we used just accepted the acsi card itself as it has your passport number on it even if staying using camping cheque.
So my answer is NO it's not worth it.


----------



## jedi

*Re: Acsi Club Id Membership*



altom said:


> Now this year I notice that ACSI are asking for 2.45 Euros for this privilege! What do MHF Members think of these ID cards? Have you found them useful? Are they worth 2.45 Euros? Thanks alun


Used it several times this year - preferable to handing over your passport. The book tells you where it may be used but others accepted it as well. For €2.45 it is worth it for me.

Jed

ps tried to purchase it today but card refused. Phoned my bank and they had blocked it suspecting fraud! Interesting since I've used my cards in twelve different countries in recent years without a problem :? Soon sorted.


----------



## cabby

my books arrived friday £9+£2pp. I had no trouble with the Acsi identity card in France or Spain this year.not sure it is worth the cost this year though.

cabby


----------



## TR5

My ACSI books arrived today as well!
I didn't have any bother using the ACSI Club ID card anywhere.

You can purchase a Camping Carnet from most of the clubs, so if you have one from the C&CC or the CC, there's no need for another one!

I like the idea of photocopying and laminating your passport photo page - good idea!


----------



## Grizzly

I shan't buy the ACSI card. Last year we did get it because it came free but we also had a CCI card and this gives a 5-25 %
discount at many sites, some in high season and more off-season only . Useful if you are not able to find an ACSI one.

(see the CCI website for a printable list of sites which do offer discounts)

http://www.campingcardinternational.com/the-cci/

G


----------



## tonyt

Just been browsing my copy - interesting - the gps given for site 1606 is actually the cemetery car park. I hope this is an isolated case. :?


----------



## Grizzly

tonyt said:


> Just been browsing my copy - interesting - the gps given for site 1606 is actually the cemetery car park. I hope this is an isolated case. :?


A really grave error.

G


----------



## tonyt

Grizzly said:


> A really grave error.G


.............. of monumental proportions.


----------



## Grizzly

tonyt said:


> .............. of monumental proportions.


Especially considering they'd had a year to re-hearse their layout.

G


----------



## tonyt

Grizzly said:


> Especially considering they'd had a year to re-hearse their layout.
> 
> G


Sorry G, but after much thought I have to say - I concede.


----------



## Grizzly

tonyt said:


> Sorry G, but after much thought I have to say - I concede.


RIP then Tony !

G


----------



## blondel

*Re: Acsi Club Id Membership*



altom said:


> Just opened my ACSI Book package.
> 
> Last year ACSI was giving the Club ID Membership Card for free... you just needed to apply! It was "sold" as a substitute for proof of identification. Instead of having to show your Passports when booking in etc you could just show the ID Card. I must admit that having used around 14 ACSI sites in both Italy and France last year only one site accepted the card. They still wanted to see your Passport.
> 
> Now this year I notice that ACSI are asking for 2.45 Euros for this privilege! What do MHF Members think of these ID cards? Have you found them useful? Are they worth 2.45 Euros? Thanks alun


A few wouldn't take mine but wanted the out of date CC one! - They don't seem to worry about the date :wink:


----------



## teljoy

*Re: Acsi Club Id Membership*



blondel said:


> altom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened my ACSI Book package.
> 
> 
> 
> A few wouldn't take mine but wanted the out of date CC one! - They don't seem to worry about the date :wink:
Click to expand...

I found that also. So bought both last year. What can we do??

Terry


----------



## blondel

just use the out of date one - I'm going to next year but perhaps try the photocopy passport thing too.


----------



## aldra

They all accepted ours but required my passport details

using the card once or twice recuperated the cost

a week in Assisi

we were quids in

Aldra


----------



## rugbyken

nice to see this year the card is in book 2 the one for france spain portugal and italy should save a few red faces on site ,


----------



## inkey-2008

The club ID card carries an insurance that covers you, if you damage something on site but also at hotels etc and others in your party as well.

Cant remember all the details but it is in the book or on there site.

Andy


----------



## aldra

cant understand anyone who travels off season would not buy this

£12/14 you can make that up on two camp-sites

we did

|Aldra


----------



## Grizzly

aldra said:


> cant understand anyone who travels off season would not buy this


I think what many of us are wondering about is whether it is worth paying the 2.45 euro charge introduced this year for the ACSI Club ID membership card. Last year, the first year it was available I thought, it was free and many of us sent for one. It's interesting that the flyer for it advertises a 50 % saving on the normal charge of 4.95 euros. Perhaps last year was not the first time it was available- ?

I don't think there is any doubt that the ACSI Discount card, which comes with the off-season discount books, is excellent value.

G


----------



## aldra

Im lost

I have paid £9 +£2 postage on a rolling standing order

no mention of the charge for membership

as yet

aldra


----------



## Telbell

> no mention of the charge for membership
> 
> as yet
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had the books yet? The option of buying the ID card is with them
Click to expand...


----------



## Grizzly

aldra said:


> Im lost
> 
> I have paid £9 +£2 postage on a rolling standing order
> 
> no mention of the charge for membership
> 
> as yet
> 
> aldra


Look inside one of the books and should find a piece of card " Now 50% discount on your ACSI Club ID membership." and a photo of a green card with "Club ID" written on it.

It's much the same as the CCI card most of us buy; it provides a means of identification which can be left, instead of a passport, at Reception as well as giving you, and your party, some insurance cover.

Last year it was free, if you sent for it. This year they are charging 2.45 euros. Still cheaper than the CCI card - unless you get that free by booking with a club, but, what many of us would like to know is, is it as universally accepted as the CCI card ?

The CCI also gives discounts in it's own right, some of them being better discounts than ACSI. Many of the CCI discounted sites are also discounted in high season.

G


----------



## aldra

Yes

but i put them on the shelf unopened

will check tomorrow

Aldra


----------



## blondel

[/quote]

Look inside one of the books and should find a piece of card " Now 50% discount on your ACSI Club ID membership." and a photo of a green card with "Club ID" written on it.

It's much the same as the CCI card most of us buy; it provides a means of identification which can be left, instead of a passport, at Reception as well as giving you, and your party, some insurance cover.

Last year it was free, if you sent for it. This year they are charging 2.45 euros. Still cheaper than the CCI card - unless you get that free by booking with a club, but, what many of us would like to know is, is it as universally accepted as the CCI card ?

The CCI also gives discounts in it's own right, some of them being better discounts than ACSI. Many of the CCI discounted sites are also discounted in high season.

G[/quote]

This is the card to which I referred and found that it was not accepted at most sites in France both in June and October this year. Each time when I showed the CCI card they chose that - 2 sites even gave me a discount even though it was for 2011. I do think the ACSI discount card is worth buying but I do not think the ID card is widely accepted at the moment. 
This was just my experience this year and no doubt others will have had different experiences and hold different views. 8)


----------



## Grizzly

blondel said:


> This is the card to which I referred and found that it was not accepted at most sites in France both in June and October this year. Each time when I showed the CCI card they chose that.


It looks like last year was the first year of the ACSI card doesn't it ? I did wonder if it was previously only available to the Dutch and last year was the first year it was available to other nationalities. Interesting piece of salesmanship to advertise it as 50% off when it'd never been that price anyway !

G


----------



## Zebedee

Grizzly said:


> The CCI also gives discounts in it's own right, some of them being better discounts than ACSI. Many of the CCI discounted sites are also discounted in high season.
> G


Hi Grizz

OK - so I'm dim! :roll:

Is there a listing of sites that offer a CCI discount?

I don't think we have ever received a discount (?) and although they say _"Your CCI is a discount card at more than 1.700 campsites throughout Europe"_ I don't know how you would know which site was included - other than by asking for a discount everywhere you go. :roll:

(Which wouldn't bother me overmuch if there was a good percentage chance of getting one. :wink: )

Dave


----------



## Grizzly

Zebedee said:


> Is there a listing of sites that offer a CCI discount?
> 
> Dave


Up until last year, Dave, it used to come as a series of downloadable booklets from their website. I notice that this year there are so many that you have them all marked on an interactive map. You can save to .pdf file but I'll have to explore it to see how user-friendly this is. I do like my paper books when we're in the van.

http://www.campingcardinternational.com/campsite-search/

Discounts can be up to 40 % so it is worth asking !

G


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Grizz.

I've downloaded the .pdf file, and it's very comprehensive but not at all user-friendly.

What I would really like is a .csv file of GPS co-ordinates so it can be loaded onto Autoroute. Then you could see at a glance if you were near a site with a decent discount and navigate to it with ease. _(Or build some into a route if you wanted to pre-plan.)_

Dave 

Edit. A bit off topic here, but close enough to be of interest to other members I think.


----------



## munron

<<<@ Blondel
I do think the ACSI discount card is worth buying but I do not think the ID card is widely accepted at the moment. >>>>

This sums up our experience after three months touring EU in Spring and early Summer. 90% of the time we stopped at sites offering ACSI discount and when offered the choice of ACSI or CCI ID cards the receptionist invariably took the CCI card.
I had the impression that some of them might have been seeing the ACSI ID card for the first time. I won't bother with one for 2013, but I'm sure it will catch on....eventually.

munron


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Still waiting for mine to arrive in Armacao de Pera Portugal
:roll: 

DJM


----------



## DJMotorhomer

Hi

My books arrived yesterday in Armacao de Pera. Thanks a lot

DJM


----------



## blondel

Still waiting for mine in the wilds of NE England


----------



## CliveMott

Did my own thing for a Camping Carnet and its been universally accepted so far!! Printed lots of them.

Blank and sample attached.

C.


----------

